# Glades Bass Fishing 03/05



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

*Fished the Miami Canal out of Holiday Park Saturday and had an epic day. We caught 149 largemouth and peacocks plus at least another 200 Oscar and Cichlids. Most were on top water and X-Rap. Biggest peacock was 5lb. 7oz. my personal best.







































*


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great day, guys. I regret I didn't fish the Glades canals (or the Tamiami Trail) when I lived in Pembroke Pines. Was always heading to Choko, Flamingo or the Keys instead.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

that was an epic day for sure!


----------



## gestes11 (10 mo ago)

Awesome day


----------



## WilliamYoung (11 mo ago)

Epic day!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great day!


----------



## Reefinitup (10 mo ago)

Awesome fish fellas!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Hicatch said:


> *Fished the Miami Canal out of Holiday Park Saturday and had an epic day. We caught 149 largemouth and peacocks plus at least another 200 Oscar and Cichlids. Most were on top water and X-Rap. Biggest peacock was 5lb. 7oz. my personal best.
> View attachment 198443
> 
> View attachment 198444
> ...


Sittin here, watching the snow fly! Very jealous!👍


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I have lived near Santee Cooper system, Toledo Bend, Lake Eufala, Lake Okeechobee which are all world class lakes and by far the best bass fishing I have done is the canals of Broward county and Tamiami Trail.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I would have lost count at about 20🤣


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

rovster said:


> I would have lost count at about 20🤣


 We use a counter...


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Well done


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Something to keep in mind... we only get two seasons down here, a wet and a dry... All winter long ending in late spring we're in a drought state and very gradually as all the flats dry out, freshwater fish are forced down into canals - making for some outstanding action... Once it starts raining (and that's been on-going now for about six weeks...) the process reverses and as the flats begin to flood again - lots of predators leave the canals and follow the smaller fish... Most years the "dry" begins around Halloween... and ends late in April (on dry year late in May, occasionally not until June...).


----------

